# OSX on Domain



## shortbus (Aug 3, 2010)

Here is the situation.  I work for a school that is primarily MS based.  We have a few Macs scattered around campus.  We require students to login using their Active directory username/passwords to use all computers.  So far this hasn't been an issue.  

Where we are starting to see problems is when printing to a network printer that is hosted on a windows print server.  We can add the printer just fine, but every time we try to print we get the ON HOLD Authentication required.  I have figured out to get around this i can add the domain\username and password information to the keychain.  

My issue with this is that we have thousands of students, and there is no way to know which computer they will use.  Is there anyway to force OSX to use the credentials supplied at login for the printer?  I am running OS 10.5.8.  It is a PowerPC, and as far as i know, upgrading is not an option.  Please help.  I'm primarily a MS guy, so please forgive my ignorance.

Thanks


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 5, 2010)

Well make sure you have a driver for the printer before anything. Then let us know if this is a Domain shared printer or is a PC shared printer, plus are the Macs connected to the Domain? Also consult the Apple document Mac OS X: How to manually add a Windows shared printer.


To get the Macs on the Domain read the blog Connecting a Macintosh running Leopard (10.5) to SBS 2003. It has three pages stepping the reader through the whole process.


----------



## shortbus (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks for the reply.  This is a Shared Printer from a windows server.  And yes, the Macs are on the domain.  I was able to get everything to work properly when the Macs were off the domain and logging in using a local account.  I just need the authentication portion of the process to become simplified for my end users.  

I was able to find this http://images.apple.com/business/solutions/it/docs/L418078A-US_Enterprise_Printing_with_Mac_OS_X_Technical_White_Paper-1.pdf.  I followed the steps to enable kerberos use on the print queue...but it is a clunky and inconvenient work-around.  Still looking for something more efficient for a multi-user environment.

Thanks


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 10, 2010)

Well for the CUPS on your Mac you can point your browser to the address http://127.0.0.1:631/ .  This will bring up the printing subsystem system of that Mac.   Plus I found a MacOSXHints hint called Print to a Shared Windows Printer. 

Lastly you still haven't said what Windows domain version the Domain is running. Plus what model of shared printer (is this a network printer or a USB printer) is the printer? 

Like setting up Windows machine if you get the IP of the printer and but that IP in your browser you will be able to get into a networked printer's wiki page.

One more thing. Make sure you bookmark the sites like the Apple document "Well known" TCP and UDP ports used by Apple software products and MacWindows.com. They might help you in future problems.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 27, 2010)

One more thing. Read the Apple document Mac OS X: How to manually add a Windows shared printer
.

Plus if this is Truly a "network" printer (not shared from a Windows machine and connect via Ethernet to the network) then here is a little trick, just put in the printer's IP address into your browser window. Most modern networked printers have their own wiki server to configure settings. I know at my work the HP Laser Printer have Bonjour turned off and through the wiki we could turn it on.


----------

